# LifePak LifeNet - Sending 12 Leads to Hospital



## MMiz (Apr 5, 2006)

Starting this month we will transmit all 12 lead EKGs to the hospital via cell phone and LifePak 12.

Why?

Our transport time is 10 minutes to a Level 1 Trauma Center, and the call will always have one senior medic and two other medics.  Why can't they simply tell the hospital what they see in the field?  They're trained to diagnose and interpret EKGs, so what's the point in transmitting a strip to the hospital?  Is this a step back in emergency care?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 5, 2006)

short & simple yes.....

Haven't seen telemetry in over 25 + yrs... geez..

R/R 911


----------



## natrab (Apr 5, 2006)

I think that it will go away in time.  Since transmitting 12 leads is relatively new, I'm sure the physicians want to review them before making an expensive call like activating the cath lab.  I think it won't be too long before medics can simply call in and make the request.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 6, 2006)

natrab said:
			
		

> I think that it will go away in time.  Since transmitting 12 leads is relatively new, I'm sure the physicians want to review them before making an expensive call like activating the cath lab.  I think it won't be too long before medics can simply call in and make the request.



That's what I figure.  Again, each ALS call has at least one senior medic (county standard with testing and experience), usually another senior medic, and then another medic.

Isn't that enough?


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 6, 2006)

I think it is moving toward "standard of care" when it comes to the 12 leads in the field. We have had to tramnsmit ALL of our 12 leads for several years around here. 

The push was to make sure everyone has their ducks in a row if they ever wantd to use TPA in the field. What it has actually done for us is give the Docs a little more faith in the medics. They see how competent our guys/gals really are when it comes to cardiac skills and EKG interpretation.


----------



## podmedic@mac.com (Apr 7, 2006)

*Might just be the Hospital Protocols*

 I agree with your assessment that we should be able to diagnose most 12 leads in the field.  However, I know that in the ER in which I work, the ER doc has to give a verbal report and fax the 12-lead to the cardiac cath hospital so the cardiologist there can review and approve the transfer of the patient for MI.

It's funny because the ER docs have the same response that you and I have to the telemetry issue.


----------



## Jon (Apr 7, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Starting this month we will transmit all 12 lead EKGs to the hospital via cell phone and LifePak 12.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Our transport time is 10 minutes to a Level 1 Trauma Center, and the call will always have one senior medic and two other medics.  Why can't they simply tell the hospital what they see in the field?  They're trained to diagnose and interpret EKGs, so what's the point in transmitting a strip to the hospital?  Is this a step back in emergency care?


It may *seem* like a step back to the days of Johnny and Roy, but, a Doc is more likley to belive you when you say the patient has an actie infarct if he can SEE it... if he has to trust the provider, he might get burned once and then never again call a cath alert until he's seen "HIS" 12 lead...


----------



## Anomalous (Apr 9, 2006)

The Lifepak 12 has two different ways to send an ekg.  Most common is to use a landline or cellphone hooked to the modem on the Lifepak to send a fax to any hospital or any fax machine for that matter.  They say it takes about 3 minutes.  The other way is to use Bluetooth.  It takes a different kind of modem but is wireless.  These can only be sent to hospital that has a Physiocontrol receiving station, but instead of a fax, you are sending the actual data file.  Once it is received by the receiving station it can be forwarded to wherever you want including a PDA (Palm Pilot) or Blackberry (Palm Pilot on steroids). This is supposed to take about 50 seconds.  Bluetooth will cost about $650 more for the wireless modem and will also require a cellphone that is Bluetooth.  The difference is that when you send the entire data file it is considered "Diagnostic Quality".  Now for the important part...can we bill for it?  Of course you CAN, but Medicare won't pay.  Also, to be billable it has to be on the order of a physician.  As a sidebar, in the near future the cell companies are going to make it almost impossible to send anything analog.  Since all cell faxes are analog, the choice will be to send the EKG from the house or to use Bluetooth or so they tell me.


----------



## Mobile Medic (Apr 22, 2006)

Well we are required to Fax a 12 lead from our Zoll M Series, and after review by one of the Docs in the ICU and with consultation with the Medic in the field they may authorize the administration of Tenecteplase by the medic in the field..

Our transport times can exceed 1 hour...


----------



## Jon (Apr 23, 2006)

Mobile Medic said:
			
		

> Well we are required to Fax a 12 lead from our Zoll M Series, and after review by one of the Docs in the ICU and with consultation with the Medic in the field they may authorize the administration of Tenecteplase by the medic in the field..
> 
> Our transport times can exceed 1 hour...


That is a GOOD use of telemetery... If it will actually make a difference... then it should be done... if you are only doing it "because it's a neat toy" - BAD!

I've seen some cases where ED's have "CathAlert" procedures... that can be actvated by the MedComm Dr. after (s)he's seen a 12-lead from the field... again, a good use.


----------



## nsmedic393 (May 1, 2006)

We are just now getting 12 leads for all our trucks. We also will be transmitting to the recieving hospitals. In the long run the idea is that the ER docs will give the OK to thrombolise the patient in the field. For now, we will be completing a reperfusion checklist to see if they meat the criteria for TNK. Thje idea is that by having the checklist done and the 12 lead in the doctors hand we can reduce the "door to drug time" for patients experiencing a STEMI.


----------

